
Ask HN: Does this AI-marketplace startup have a viable business model? - willyg123
GenesisAI is raising money through a crowdfunding campaign[1] and notably, only three months after raising $908k from a different crowdfunding platform[2].<p>The founder is telling investors the &quot;revenue target for 2024 is $100M and $200M for 2025.&quot;<p>Can any AI&#x2F;ML experts comment on their stated business model(s) below and if you believe it is viable $200m business based on a 30% marketplace fee?<p>- “We would like to lay a foundation for the creation of Artificial General Intelligence and smash the current oligopolistic system of a few large companies basically owning all the AI.”<p>- &quot;Bringing AIs from all around the world to defeat COVID and get humanity back on track.&quot;<p>- &quot;A global AI network that just works&quot;<p>- &quot;GenesisAI is a Machine Learning protocol. On top of this protocol, we are building a marketplace for AI products and services - an Amazon for AI services. The marketplace, which includes a built-in reputation system, connects companies in need of AI services, data, and models with companies interested in monetizing their AI tech. Initially, GenesisAI is focused on asset management space and recently entered the healthcare sector.&quot;<p>(all quotes from the NetCapital link)<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;netcapital.com&#x2F;companies&#x2F;genesisai<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;wefunder.com&#x2F;genesis.ai
======
mimixco
I can't comment on the valuation but generalized AI (or the belief that it
could exist) has some quasi-religious aspects. There are those who think it's
inevitable and that some company or companies will actually come up with a
general AI (in other words, an intelligence that could, on its own, apply one
set of experiences to a different and unrelated field). Personally, I don't
this is possible and I wouldn't bet on anyone who says it is.

------
sharemywin
If I were to guess trying to be the Amazon of something that Amazon is already
highly engaged in seems like an uphill climb.

